

Nintendo's WiiU "hacked" day one - carno
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=500411
Apparently every console has access to the admin interface of the online component. One user accessed it by mistake.
======
magicalist
This has nothing to do with the Wii U being hacked, at least not in any sense
that anyone here would care about. It appears this guy was able to
accidentally access an admin account of their Miiverse Wii social network that
seemed to let him moderate posts and possibly users, and that Nintendo shut it
down before he revealed how (which probably spared them having their first day
being dominated by news of what 4chan did with those abilities).

He didn't "hack" anything (he just happened to press 'x' while hovering over
the exit button), and it wasn't hacking the Wii itself in any sense that you
might refer to the hacking of a console.

